# Dwarf frogs jumping out of tanks?



## Sowa

I'm upgrading my tank for my frogs. They're getting a much bigger tank but I don't have a lid for it. I'm trying to buy one but not sure if I can get them anymore. 

The water isn't up to the top, but would they climb up heater cord and climb out? I've had them for a year now, love these guys.

Picture of the tank. The water level is a little lower now. The 4 of them will be sharing the tank with my female betta and a shrimp.


----------



## Greenapp1es

I wouldn't just be worried about the frogs - I'd be worried about your betta too. Betta can - and will - jump.

If you can't get a lid for the tank, maybe get some craft mesh and make a screen top?


----------



## Sowa

Good to know. I put temporary top on it until I either get the proper cover to make a something to fit right.


----------



## cousiniguana

They will find a way to crawl out. I just recently lost one that crawled up the heater cord and out through the tiny gap in the lid where the cord came out.


----------



## DaytonBetta

Frogs are notorious for getting out. I cover any openings with saran wrap.


----------



## katydidmischief

They absolutely will. I came home one day to find my male had climbed out of a very small part of the hood and managed to encounter my mouser/bug hunter of a male cat, who left me the dried carcass on my carpet as a prize. :-(


----------



## Sowa

I ordered the lid for the tank. It covers it pretty much entirely with small space for the cords. I'll just keep those corners covered. I had them for a year now and they never got out of their old tank. marina 360


----------

